# Price for commissions from Palcomix



## seinfeld1999 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone know the price for commissioning a comic to be done by palcomix and how to pay for it?


----------



## Teal (Mar 21, 2013)

Ask them/him/her.


----------

